# Biscuit's first groom!



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I booked Biscuit in for a tidy up this weekend - mainly just his body which had grown so thick it was getting difficult to get a brush through and I couldn't see his collar which was making training classes more difficult. I thought that it would be a good idea to get on top of the thickness now to avoid a full shave when the mats come in. We went to 'Pets at Home' because I'd seen other cockapoos have good cuts there. Firstly, they messed up our appt on Saturday and we had to go back yesterday. They did a good job of his body but I told them on Saturday and Sunday NOT to touch around his eyes and centre of his face but just to tidy the edges and around his beard. When we got back he looked great but just in the last couple of mins I saw the groomer comb his fringe forward and snip away! It has made me vow not never leave him at a groomers again! I know it grows back quick but it is annoying when you specify at least 3 times what you don't what touched and they just don't listen. I'm definitely having a home groomer next time - and just for the body!

This was last week:










and this is today:

























and this is after a 'peanut butter doggie cupcake!'


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

actually in the last pic I'd trimmed the top of his head a bit as there was a huge difference in length at the back of his head to his neck!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly's booked in for her first grooming on Thursday... am worried in case she gets shorn too much! I'd like a bit of shaggy dog look still. Fingers crossed! Biscuit looks very similar colouring to Polly. Lovely!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes he's definitely a pale boy - in some lights he looks almost white - but in others a definite cream- especially in the snow - so probably a blonde!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think they did a good job. The length on the body is great, definitely not too shaun. Around the face, you're right the over did it a bit. But it will grow back. 

Millie always gets over groomed and its a friend of mine. I'm off on the grooming course in March to try and DIY her grooming.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jane, I think Biscuit looks very gorgeous! 

I can appreciate how frustrating it is. I thought I had covered all areas when I wrote a list for my groomer and realised I could still have been more specific! It grows back though!  xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Biscuit is gorgeous but having had our Cavvie groomed or is that doomed by groomers in the past I have decided to try and keep on top of Beau's grooming which is easier said than done and I do have more time than others to do this. Biscuit is still very cute and it will grow back and then you will know from experience what to do and ask for


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I was lucky with PaH as I know the groomer who did it, and she understood exactly what I wanted. Biscuit does look lovely, and you will be surprised how quickly his hair will grow back round his face - Izzy can barely see again already!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I hope so! I will definitely groom his face in the future. He will never be left again in the hands of a groomer. I can understand why everyone dreads it so much!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I think he looks beautiful.the cut is lovely!!! xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, Biscuit is still super cute. It must be annoying for your requests to be ignored..I have never taken Betty to the groomer for that very reason.
At least if I muck it up it's down to me... C'mon Jane have a go at DIY


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

See I think his groom looks great, even the face! He seems to smile in those pics doesn't he? Gosh, he is gorgeous.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He does look really sweet, but I know what you mean as I do love the shaggy look, I'll be another one trying to home groom (mind you I'm saying that now before I even have a dog!!) if i'm successful perhaps i'll start a new Cockerpoo only grooming business and travel all over the country!


----------

